# Recommended Australian breeders



## naikii (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi all!

My name is Nathan and this is my first post on this excellent site. I have been lurking now for about a year, and have been what feels like a full time lurker since about Jan.

In the beginning of next year I am hoping to find the prefect GSD pup, and am excited!

I have been doing the Australian 'dogz online' pages which has a list of breeders, but with so many to choose from, it is very difficult for me to determine who to go with. This is perhaps complicated slightly by my dislike of poorly designed web pages, of which there are many! I fear I judge a potential dog by its owners web, and maybe am excluding unnecessarily... 

I have previously owned a German Shepherd kelpie cross, who was an amazing dog, and have decided that a purebred GSD will be my next choice. 

I am very active and involved with my dog, and always grew up with did in the house. My previous dog was so loyal, obedient and loving, although did have some skittish tendencies, which I put down to her breeding, having bought her from a pet shop for about $150.

I am going to try to find a dog with all her best qualities, but with a super overall temperament. In particular I am searching fora highly intelligent, loyal and obedient dog, who loves to please, and throws herself at the activities, tasks and tricks I throw at her. In the next 2 years my partner and myself also will be hoping to start a family, so a sound, stable character is important. 

I also hope to find a long coat, red and black or gold and black, (hopefully) female.

I would love to hear of any recommendations from this forum, or if necessary, anyone to steer clear of (pm is fine).

Any other tips you may have would of course be greatly appreciated, this isn't an imminent decision, rather, one that I would like to research and make when informed in about Jan or Feb next year.

Thanks in advance!

Nate


----------



## naikii (Aug 16, 2012)

No love...? Or no Aussies on this board?

Perhaps then just some general impressions on these select Australian breeders? It is hard to narrow a list without any recommendation..

Thanks again! 

Sundaneka German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies Welcome Page

Takimbre - German Shepherd

Grundelhardt Kennels

Zukerpuppe German Shepherds

Sunhaze - Breeders Of Champion German Shepherds

Aimsway German Shepherds NEWS FLASH !!! Zamb von schwarzaugen IS STAYING IN sYDNEY !!!


----------



## Nelly (May 15, 2005)

Hi,

I don't think there are alot of aussies on this board, plus it is difficult to recommend breeders just be what you say on the internet. I would contact your canine association in your local state or gsd club and try to attend some shows or training where you are going to meet breeders and see the dogs for yourself. I wouldn't judge by webpage, go see the dogs.

From what you described in wanting a black and red and by the webpages you posted I see your after a showline, I didn't post earlier because I am unfamiliar with many of those breeders plus I am not the biggest fan of what they done to change the back of gsds to a curved banana shape and excessive hind angulation. But like I said before go see for yourself at trials, shows and training.

Good luck.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd have a Kelpie in my pack if I could find a good breeder.
They are smart as a whip and quick/agile happy!
I have just joined a Fb group with many of the DOL's(defecting) posting there. I'll pm you the link if you want to join, they may know of good responsible breeders.
Here is another contact that I wouldn't hesitate to inquire: http://vonforell.com/von-forell-k9-seminars-workshops/national-decoy-helper-protection-dog


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Nathan,

I am in NZ, but I am familiar with the kennels you have listed.
We have attended the last 3 Australian GSD Nationals as well. 
What State are you in?
Feel free to PM me if you want - I am happy to help you if I can.
Cheers,
Anita


----------



## naikii (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks all for your response and PMs, it has been really helpful.

In regards to the show line/working line debate, I definitely want a dog that is healthy and sound in structure, and function and health is more important to me than looks. Is it always the case that dogs from show lines suffer from health problems, or are roached?

I personally find it difficult to differentiate between a roached and normal backed GSD, especially when dogs always seem to be set up in their photos... Are all dogs with a slanting rear end going to suffer some sort of health problem? Some dogs I notice have a sort of bump or steep curve in their mid back.. Is this the roach people talk of?

Cheers

Nate


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I can't help you with your breeder question but no, the back has nothing to do with the health of the dog. You will have a harder time differentiating between roach and non-roached if you're just starting to look, and it only looks really really bad in its extreme form. The way you see it is that the withers (shoulders) aren't the highest point in the dog's back anymore. It's kind of like a hump right behind the shoulder blades that doesn't look right.

This doesn't affect the dog's health, and nothing really to do with it's ability to do everything you mentioned. It's kind of like the same discussion that goes on with American lines and the walking on hocks. It again doesn't have anything to do with hips or health of the dog, it just looks different and is due to the angles of the joints in the back leg, nothing with the hips. All 3 lines of dogs can have great hips and can have HD.


----------



## Nelly (May 15, 2005)

That's why its best to go visit the dogs in person yourself or just observe at shows/trials and see if that's what you want. I don't know of any reported health issues *officially* as a result of a roach back just that it looks more than a bit wrong. The whole trend towards breeding dogs with a sloping, curved rear end with too much hind angulation doesn't help them be agile or a powerful galloper.

There are variations of course which again is why it's best to see for yourself. Looking at working lines is another option, they tend to have a straighter back but they don't really come in black and red colouring your after.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

I like the working lines myself so don't know anything about showlines here.
If I was to get another I would check these guys out index 
but they will not have long coats or black and reds.
My friend has a dog from vonforell and he is a very nice dog....our dogs are actually related quite closely and you will get that in the working lines here in Australia.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I like the dogs on that website-just posted


----------

